# Hey! I'm not buying it anymore!



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, these pictures are too cute!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are TOO precious !!! Sounds like Jester knows what's on his Christmas want list ..... Santa, are you listening???????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL!!!! Those are great!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Awww! I think it's time you gave him his wish come true.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All of them are great but love the last two!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Cindy! Jester needs a buddy! 

I'll never forget him carrying around the carnival puppy he won at Ryley's Run! Brady was very jealous....


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

LOVE that! Too cute.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

cute! quit fooling with him & get him what he wants!


at Costco yesterday there was a "life size" (4 months?) golden-ish stuffed pup that stretched, etc when you petted it. It was fun!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha! Love the Shaggy dog or is it a bunny? I made a Halloween costume for my daughter just like this....she was a lop-eared bunny and hopped to each house!

I think it's time for Jester to have a new Brother or Sister too. I agree with Jester!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well I won't stop you! Keep pestering them Jester!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

those are great!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

LOLOLOL. Very cute pics! Time for a real puppy addition....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Well I won't stop you! Keep pestering them Jester!


I think Mom's all for the idea  It's Dad who needs convincing...

Maybe you all can help me with my "Jester needs a baby brother" campaign I'm starting?? :


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Angel_Kody said:


> I think Mom's all for the idea  It's Dad who needs convincing...
> 
> Maybe you all can help me with my "Jester needs a baby brother" campaign I'm starting?? :


That POOR BOY NEEDS a brother or sister.... where do we sign up for the campaign. How about fostering..... ummm everyone fails at least once.... except me..... but thats another story


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too bad I don't live closer. I'd knock on your door each day and give Larry a hard time!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, oh my gosh those are the best! Love the narrative!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, I see a brother or sister in the near future


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> That POOR BOY NEEDS a brother or sister.... where do we sign up for the campaign. How about fostering..... ummm everyone fails at least once.... except me..... but thats another story


Wait a minute, didn't you fail more than once? Kind of like me?

Fostering is the best way to find your perfect next Jester brother!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> Wait a minute, didn't you fail more than once? Kind of like me?
> 
> Fostering is the best way to find your perfect next Jester brother!


LOL... That's what I was meaning...most people fail once... except me who failed.... um more than once..... Actually I failed twice...... Cruiser is a* PERMANENT FOSTER*


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Those are great shots !! I love them all !!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Santa is going to be very good to Jester this year. Those pictures just cracked me up and really he needs a playmate that will play back and not just lay there. 
Jester we are all pulling for you to get that baby brother or sister.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh! I thought you were telling us something here... but the "dad needs convincing" tells me not yet. :crossfing Crossing fingers for ya! Tell Dad that when Goldens are 3 it's the PERFECT time for having a baby. :


----------



## Kory P (Dec 23, 2007)

These pics are TOO Funny


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Jester, if you want, i'll come talk to your daddy about how you need a furry brother!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL
Now that was awesome!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So when's the new golden kid going to arrive????


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> So when's the new golden kid going to arrive????


 
It's going to take some time but you all gave me some ideas. : I'm gonna need help though.............


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Owning 1 is great 
Owning 2 is AWESOME 
Owning 3 is WONDERFUL 
Owning 4 is FANTASTIC


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

angel_kody said:


> it's Going To Take Some Time But You All Gave Me Some Ideas. : I'm Gonna Need Help Though.............


 and WE LOVE DOING TRANSPORTS!!!


----------

